# Tree Rat Contest -Final Standings



## Bubbaforsure (Aug 19, 2010)

So here we go.......It's time to get after "Ole Bushy Tail"   

We will post all of the pictures here with weekly updates and standings on Sunday evening. 

Prizes: 
(4) Cedar Flu-Flu Arrows with Blunt Tips -Jake Allen
Fanny Pack-Bubbaforsure
Mixed Bag Of Traditional Broadheads-Devolve

More to come...

Traditional Bows Only
Top shooters with the highest number of kills will set finish order and prize selection. 
Contest will run until the end of the small games of all the states involved 
Any/All State Regs Apply
Must Show Picture Of Dead Tree Rat With Arrow In Place


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 19, 2010)

So, if I get video of a headshot, will that count as 4?


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Aug 19, 2010)

ChrisSpikes said:


> So, if I get video of a headshot, will that count as 4?



Yep....it sure does... If.... 

Please....read rule change on Post #7 
Rick...


----------



## fflintlock (Aug 20, 2010)

So,,,,,,,,,,, if you don't have a video,,,,,,,,,,,,and you kill as many or one more then the leader, you lose ? 
Hmmmm


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 20, 2010)

fflintlock said:


> So,,,,,,,,,,, if you don't have a video,,,,,,,,,,,,and you kill as many or one more then the leader, you lose ?
> Hmmmm



On one hand, the contest rewarding kills  using a basic tool,
i.e stickbow versus modern rifle, 
the other hand extra points for being high tech. 

Although, a video showing a treerat bopped in the noggin'
with a blunt tipped arra will make for some awesome viewing.


----------



## baldfish (Aug 20, 2010)

Since mine is being counted and I hit a head shot I got 2


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Aug 20, 2010)

*Rule...Change...Please...Read....*

Everyone......

When I got up this morning this was the first thing to pop into my mind.....

I have removed the 2-point section of the rules and we will count kills only....I made a mistake. ...Sorry...

Let's just have a simple and clear set of rules so it can be fair to everyone....

If someone wants to video a tree rat shot? We will love watching it!

If someone make a head shot on one?  That's just great shooting....! 

PM-Sent: Chris Spikes, Jake Allen, Baldfish, Flintlock....


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Aug 24, 2010)

*Week #1*

Well.... the torride heat kinda kept thing down to a slow crawl.
So...things remain the same for now...

BALDFISH-1          
WOODSWISE-1

It won't be long before they really get rolling!


----------



## Al33 (Aug 25, 2010)

Where the heck did the rats go????????

This is the honest truth, I had been seeing a few squirrels just about every day all summer long at the back corner of my lot and the last time I saw them was on the 14th of this month the day before small game season opened. It is now the 25th (10 days since) and I have not seen the first squirrel despite looking hard for them especially in the mornings and evenings. I have seen a few chipmunks and have even got off a couple of very long shots at them but only near misses. This is crazy!


----------



## fflintlock (Aug 26, 2010)

Maybe, just maybe, they subscribe to GON too,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Or, they've heard about you,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Aug 26, 2010)

Put out some corn.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 27, 2010)

Squirrells are in the pines; I missed 2 Wednesday evening.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 27, 2010)

Well I ain't seen one in the woods the last 3 times out. Hickory nuts everywhere. I guess they're so fat must be laying up from the heat. Mike


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 29, 2010)

*Treerat down*

22 paces, BigJim 3 piece Buffalo Bow and a 2018 VPA blunt tipped shaft, draws blood.
The rat was headed down the tree, stopped for a second and the blunt nailed him in the back of the head.
One shot, one kill! 
What a rush.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Aug 29, 2010)

Wow....Nice shooting Jake.....


----------



## LongBow01 (Aug 30, 2010)

way to go jake!!!!!!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 30, 2010)

Headache. Good shoting. Mike


----------



## Katera73 (Aug 30, 2010)

Way to go Jake !!!!!!!


----------



## fflintlock (Aug 30, 2010)

Nice shot ! way ta go.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 30, 2010)

fflintlock said:


> Nice shot ! way ta go.





Katera73 said:


> Way to go Jake !!!!!!!





dm/wolfskin said:


> Headache. Good shoting. Mike





LongBow01 said:


> way to go jake!!!!!!!





Bubbaforsure said:


> Wow....Nice shooting Jake.....




Thanks! I did not have to track him far. 
Kind of a thump, thud.


----------



## gurn (Aug 31, 2010)

Good job, dead eye.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Aug 31, 2010)

gurn said:


> Good job, dead eye.



HEY....CHAMP!
Where's your picture ....


----------



## Al33 (Sep 1, 2010)

Congratulations Jeff!!! Nice shot!!!

I managed to get two 20 yard shots off at one today at my daughters place but missed both times. I was shooting my Osage self bow and two newly made river cane arrows. I also shot at a chipmunk about 15 yards away and I just knew the arrow was going to drill him but it must have hit right underneath him because he jumped about a foot off the ground before hauling it.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Sep 1, 2010)

Al33 said:


> Congratulations Jeff!!! Nice shot!!!
> 
> I managed to get two 20 yard shots off at one today at my daughters place but missed both times. I was shooting my Osage self bow and two newly made river cane arrows. I also shot at a chipmunk about 15 yards away and I just knew the arrow was going to drill him but it must have hit right underneath him because he jumped about a foot off the ground before hauling it.




Chipmunk Contest?.....Hmmmmmm....


----------



## baldfish (Sep 3, 2010)

Good shot with the new Bow Jeff


----------



## gurn (Sep 4, 2010)

Bubbaforsure said:


> HEY....CHAMP!
> Where's your picture ....



Well buddy it aint season here yet.


----------



## John Abbott (Sep 5, 2010)

how do you attach photos from a pda?


----------



## baldfish (Sep 5, 2010)

Well knocked one off the limb to today got some blood on the blunt but the booger got caught in some leaves on the way down and climbed to the top of the tree and hasn't fallen out yet. It don't count till I recover it I know


----------



## gurn (Sep 7, 2010)

Well this is how ah old Michigan boy would handle such ah fix.
Then agin we haint got nary ah bit ah the cents left we was born wit.


----------



## eman1885 (Sep 15, 2010)

here is my first contribution to the contest.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 shot it with a flu flu and a field point about 20ft up a sawtooth oak. took out the bottom of its heart. didn't even know what hit it.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Sep 16, 2010)

eman1885 said:


> here is my first contribution to the contest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Way to go eman1885......and one heck of a shot to boot!
Congrat's on ground checking ole Mr. Bushy Tail...


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 17, 2010)

WTG eman!!!!! That's a cool DRT treerat!!!!


----------



## Tailfeather (Sep 17, 2010)

One from the other day....shot with a blunt.  My little boy helped me put the sneak on him.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Sep 19, 2010)

Hunting .....with your kids .... 
Is some kind of good stuff...
Nice shot on that tree rat....


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Sep 20, 2010)

*How do they know?*

See these little boogers running around in the yard...Go and get my gear and they all disapear?  

How do they know?


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 20, 2010)

Gosh, I know someone who kilt a biggun Sunday.....we're waiting for the pics and story!!!!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 20, 2010)

the squirrels where winning today, i took the hair off two of them today with the judo point from my stand. that make for some lousy stew!


----------



## gurn (Sep 26, 2010)

Great shootin boys.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Sep 28, 2010)

*Prizes...*

I'm gonna add a fanny pack to the prize list....


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 29, 2010)

Is there a size limit on these things?
It's head is about normal, big feet, missing a body. 
He tried to stop this VPA blunt with the bottom
side of that head.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Sep 29, 2010)

Jake....You are smoking hot right now.....
Nice shooting!
Look everybody.....Jake ...Killed...BIGFOOT!


----------



## devolve (Sep 29, 2010)

ill donate some broadheads to the winner. mixed bag of traditional heads all in good to new shape.

good shooting everyone


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Sep 29, 2010)

devolve said:


> ill donate some broadheads to the winner. mixed bag of traditional heads all in good to new shape.
> 
> good shooting everyone



Thank's Devolve....I'll add them to the list...


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 3, 2010)

*number 3*

Tomi and I were shooting a few targets this evening, and this fool rat ran up a poplar tree, 
and stopped, as Tomi released an arrow on the tire target.

"Tomi, please don't move, that squirrell is looking at you."
Thump, squirrell down from maybe 15 yards; shoulder shot.
Required some on the ground finishing.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Oct 4, 2010)

Way....To...Go....Jake....
You are having yourself a right good year...


----------



## CraigS1001 (Oct 4, 2010)

My son(shown in picture) with his first tree rat. He got it in it's head at about 30 feet away on a tree branch.  His bow is a PSE breakdown recurve.


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 5, 2010)

CraigS1001 said:


> My son(shown in picture) with his first tree rat. He got it in it's head at about 30 feet away on a tree branch.  His bow is a PSE breakdown recurve.



  

Congratulations young man; what a fine shot!


----------



## stick-n-string (Oct 5, 2010)

CraigS1001 said:


> My son(shown in picture) with his first tree rat. He got it in it's head at about 30 feet away on a tree branch.  His bow is a PSE breakdown recurve.



Now thats what i'm talking about!! Good shooting son!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 7, 2010)

I was deer hunting last week on a Ladies Only Hunt at Rum Creek WMA, with my rifle. I was getting kinda bored waiting on a deer to come by about noon. And the squirrels had taken over my hunting area with a vengenance, ya'll know what I mean! 
I had come out of the woods, planning to head back to camp, when a tree rat close to my truck started barking at me. I put my rifle up, strung my bow, kept my orange on and went back in search of said rodent. I found him, on the ground with his back to me, obiviously, he thought I was incapable of doing him any harm (he was a man about to see the light!!!)For once my arrow hit where I aimed at, up side of his head, he fell over, I don't think he even wiggled, as pinenut would say DRT!!!!! He had several of the wolf parasites in him...those are awful this year!!!!! So only kept his tail......
This is my first squirrel with a bow!!!!!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Oct 7, 2010)

You GO Girl 
Thats some fine shooting Tomi...


----------



## BkBigkid (Oct 8, 2010)

See Thread http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=574781 for the Details.


I see that i am going to have to get busy to keep up with Jeff...


----------



## CraigS1001 (Oct 10, 2010)

Number two for Zane.... 25 feet away on the ground.  My son said the "tree rat" made the mistake of stopping for a brief moment.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Oct 10, 2010)

A few people may start hearing footsteps coming up from behind them..
It will be this young man taking the lead...
Very nice shooting!  
Very nice indeed!


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 11, 2010)

nice shooting there Zane!!!!!


----------



## Al33 (Oct 12, 2010)

Self bow squirrel 10-12-10


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Oct 12, 2010)

He looks like he got in a fight with Mike Tyson...Nice shooting Al....


----------



## Husky Bottoms (Oct 12, 2010)

*Buffalo Bows first blood*

this little feller was on the tree when I went out for practice.  took him of the trunk with the body shot and finished him off quickly. Not bad for a city squirrel


----------



## robert carter (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## gurn (Oct 30, 2010)

Man you folks are slayin em!! Sure is some fine shootin goin on. I got ta get off my hindend and get in the game.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Oct 31, 2010)

*Score Update!*

Thought I would take a few minutes and get the scores updated. 

There has been some mighty fine shooting going on and the scores reflect that...My hats off to everyone who been out there slinging arrurs at Old Mr. bushy tail ...

Here are our prizes so far...

Prizes: 
(4) Cedar Flu-Flu Arrows with Blunt Tips -Jake Allen
Fanny Pack-Bubbaforsure
Mixed Bag Of Traditional Broadheads-Devolve

Updated Scores  

Jake Allen-3             
Zane/Craigs1001-3  
Robert Carter-3   
Badlfish-1
WoodWise-1
Eman1885-1
Tailfeather-1
TNGirl-1
BKBigKid-1
Al33-1
Husky Bottom-1


----------



## robert carter (Nov 2, 2010)

A horsecreek bushytail..


----------



## robert carter (Nov 12, 2010)

You fellers better tighten up # 5.RC


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Dec 4, 2010)

12-04-10 squirrel


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Dec 5, 2010)

One more. 12-05-10


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Dec 5, 2010)

Look's ....Like it's time to update the scores again....
Thats some mighty fine shooting...


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Dec 10, 2010)

12-10-10 squirrel


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Dec 16, 2010)

12-16-10 squirrel


----------



## robert carter (Dec 30, 2010)

Lucky headshot ....


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Dec 31, 2010)

We know better...Nice shooting...RC....


----------



## cabinetjedi (Jan 16, 2011)

*First bow kill*

Made my first bow kill this afternoon. Cascade Whitetail Hawk with flu flu.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 16, 2011)

Got one this morning. Mike


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 26, 2011)

:





cabinetjedi said:


> Made my first bow kill this afternoon. Cascade Whitetail Hawk with flu flu.



 

Good job buddy, congratulations on your first! 

Prize arrows:

2018 Heavy Duty Aluminum Shafts, Flu Flu'ed,
175 grain points with a special #10 flat washer.
I more month.
Who's it gonna be; RC or Mike?


----------



## robert carter (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## gurn (Feb 6, 2011)

Mr Carter yer ah rat killin machine!! Great shot.


----------



## robert carter (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks Mr. Gurn. two from this morning.RC


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 18, 2011)

gurn said:


> Mr Carter yer ah rat killin machine!! Great shot.



Ain't he that!

Those arras might have him a smart bit more motivated.


----------



## Rare Breed (Feb 28, 2011)

First kill of 2011.


----------



## gurn (Mar 1, 2011)

Great shot!!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 1, 2011)

This coming Sunday is our last day....Shoot'um while you can!


----------



## gurn (Mar 2, 2011)

Yall have been doin some great shootin!! 
Ours ended march first.


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 8, 2011)

Flu Flu's are boxed, and ready to fly....
Headed to South Ga?


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 9, 2011)

I tell ya the tree rats up here have been wild as heck the last month and a half. I'd have to have a long range scoped gun to even think about getting a shot at one. They're a lot of fun to hunt with traditional gear. Mighty tasty on the grill after a week in salt water. Just like chicken. Congratulations to all that got a squirrel to run into they arrow. Hope they have plenty of little ones this spring for fall arrow slinging again at them. Mike


----------



## stick-n-string (Mar 9, 2011)

so who is the winner?


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 9, 2011)

My "un-official" tally, from this thread:

_in the Youth division_
Zane (Craigs1001) ~ 3

_the Main Course_

Robert Carter ~ 10
dm/wolfskin ~ 5

Al33 ~ 1
Baldfish ~ 1
BkBgKid ~ 1
cabinetjedi ~ 1
eman1885 ~ 1
Husky Bottoms ~ 1
Jake Allen ~ 3
Rare Breed ~ 1
Tailfeather ~ 1
TNGIRL ~ 1
Woodswise ~ 1

Lot of skewered tree rats.


----------



## gurn (Mar 9, 2011)

Man the rats really paid this year!!
Great work folks.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 9, 2011)

Gurn, all them Giant Red Squirrels you killed probably weight more than all the Grey squirrels killed. mIKe


----------



## CraigS1001 (Mar 9, 2011)

Congratulations to all the winners.....


Zane said he can't wait until next season.  He'll be 13 then so you guys better watch out!  




Jake Allen said:


> My "un-official" tally, from this thread:
> 
> _in the Youth division_
> Zane (Craigs1001) ~ 3
> ...


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 9, 2011)

Jake Allen said:


> My "un-official" tally, from this thread:
> 
> _in the Youth division_
> Zane (Craigs1001) ~ 3
> ...





Evening Everyone....Sorry for being so late getting to this..But work has been something else here lately. 

To say the standards have been set very high this year is truly a understatement. Bro RC has set the bar so high ya gonna needs sum oxx-yo-genn just to see it. My hats off to you RC for a great job for giving themz tree rats a very hard time this year. 

A big Yaaa...Hoo... also goes out to Mike, Jake and Zane and everyone else who killedz one for showing us folks how to get...er..done.

Its been a great time and some fine shooting and I hope everyone has enjoyed slinging themz arrars at ole Mr. fuzzy tail. I will start sending some PM around for the prize selections and will make another post later....

Every body keep prack-tis-ing....Hunting season will be here again before ya know it...


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 9, 2011)

Winner determined by the pound would have been Gurnie.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 9, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> Winner determined by the pound would have been Gurnie.



 I think he makes themz rats pump iron all summer long to get that big...


----------



## gurn (Mar 10, 2011)

Folks I didnt even get in the contest cause it aint ah bit fair bein my targets is about three times the size of yalls.       


Great job by everyone !!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Mar 10, 2011)

that'l larn 'im!  great shot!


----------



## robert carter (Mar 10, 2011)

Lots of fun. Truth is if I had not have hurt my leg I would have been after bigger game more. I think I killed 3 or 4 with cast/boot on my foot.I do carry about 4 squirrel arrows with me everytime I go hunting and plan on loosing them . Like Brother John...I will shoot.RC


----------



## stick-n-string (Mar 10, 2011)

robert carter said:


> Lots of fun. Truth is if I had not have hurt my leg I would have been after bigger game more. I think I killed 3 or 4 with cast/boot on my foot.I do carry about 4 squirrel arrows with me everytime I go hunting and plan on loosing them . Like Brother John...I will shoot.RC



RC, I thought you used broadheads when you shot at squirrels? If so and you loose 4 arrows on every hunt that gets expensive!


----------



## SOS (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey....I scared the bee-geez-us out of one in the backyard shooting left handed.  I gar-un-tee the arrow was within 3 feet of him when it whizzed by.  This is a new house, probably the first time that squirrel ever saw an arrow.....won't be his last...heh-heh.

Congrats, RC...you maniac, you!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 10, 2011)

stick-n-string said:


> RC, I thought you used broadheads when you shot at squirrels? If so and you loose 4 arrows on every hunt that gets expensive!



He said loosing not losing. There is a difference...big difference.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 10, 2011)

Congrats to RC and everyone else in the contest! It was fun to see all the pictures, and hear the stories of each squirrel posted.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 11, 2011)

Bubbaforsure said:


> Evening Everyone....Sorry for being so late getting to this..But work has been something else here lately.
> 
> To say the standards have been set very high this year is truly a understatement. Bro RC has set the bar so high ya gonna needs sum oxx-yo-genn just to see it. My hats off to you RC for a great job for giving themz tree rats a very hard time this year.
> 
> ...




Prise Selection: 
Open Class: 

1st-Place    Robert Carter
Jake Allens- Flu Flu arrows with blunt tips

2nd-Place   DM/Wolfskin
Bubbaforsure- Fanny pack 

3-rd-Place   Jake Allen
Devolve-Mixed bag of broadheads


Youth Class:
1-st Place: 
Zane


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 11, 2011)

Congrates to Robert, Mike and Jeff!!!! cool!!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 11, 2011)

Ya'll did well.


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 11, 2011)

I am proud, but I will be more proud for the
young man Zane, who put a whoppin
on 3 of those bushy tailed buggers, to have
those broadheads! 

Thanks Bubba for taking care of the longest running
contest we have had to date; Good job buddy! 




Bubbaforsure said:


> Prise Selection:
> 
> 1st-Place    Robert Carter
> Jake Allens- Flu Flu arrows with blunt tips
> ...


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 11, 2011)

Glad to do it Jake.....It's been a hoot this year! 

  I think we all need to start prac...tis...ing now !!!! 
Young Mr. Zane will be something to rekon with next year...Great Job of shooting  Zane!


----------



## CraigS1001 (Mar 12, 2011)

Guys that little boy was estatic to hear the news.  Jake, he is looking forward to it for sure, all he has been talking about.

He went out today with his Savannah long bow for about 45 minutes.   He came back in, grabbed the recurve and back to the targets.  He says he is practicing for the next contest.  I'd be worn out after 45 mintues of pulling but not him, just keeps going and going.

-Craig


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 15, 2011)

CraigS1001 said:


> Guys that little boy was estatic to hear the news.  Jake, he is looking forward to it for sure, all he has been talking about.
> 
> He went out today with his Savannah long bow for about 45 minutes.   He came back in, grabbed the recurve and back to the targets.  He says he is practicing for the next contest.  I'd be worn out after 45 mintues of pulling but not him, just keeps going and going.
> 
> -Craig



 .....  I think we have created ourself a Self Propelled, Energizer Bunny, Traditional Archery, Shooting  Monster...

You just gotta love this right here!...


----------

